# Best value binding



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Union force is probably my favorite. Its just so strong and durable that i cant see it ever breaking.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There is going to be a myriad of opinions but in my opinion I would say Union are going to be just about the best binding at a lower price point. I have a few pairs, and love my contact pros. 

Here's a few pairs for sale.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/183641-fs-trade-bindings-boots-boards.html


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Define value.

What's reasonable in terms of cost for one person may be considered high end to another.

How much are you comfortable with spending?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

another vote for the Force. mid-range price point, super durable (plus a lifetime warranty on the baseplates), highly versatile.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

As for "value" bindings I would say the Burton Customs are probably the best bang for the buck (I don't think the $220 Union Force is a "value" binding). They're a fairly soft, fairly basic binding but they come with a proper toe cap, and Burtons good warranty service (yes including lifetime baseplate warranty)

As for overall what most people run with, seems like lots like the Unions, Burton Cartel, Burton Mission, Flows, etc.

Ultimately if I were on a budget I'd focus most of my effort on getting the right boots, and then good bindings, and I'd probably cheap out on the board.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

agree with boots being best place to spend $$. feet need to be comfortable above all else. 
As for bindings: one vote for Burton Missions


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you should just go on eBay or Craigslist or look here in the for sale section and just buy anything that is half decent for now. I don't think you will notice or appreciate any of the differences between any of the bindings since you are novice. 

Btw if you want new bindings go buy last years bindings and it's like 40-50% off.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

A lot of ski/board swaps starting up. See if your local Hill is having one in the next month or so.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I kinda like burton more when it comes to durability.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

OP, there are quite a few decent & cheap bindings on Whiskey Militia right now. Solid options from Burton, Union, Flux & Nitro. 



poutanen said:


> As for "value" bindings I would say the Burton Customs are probably the best bang for the buck (I don't think the $220 Union Force is a "value" binding). They're a fairly soft, fairly basic binding but they come with a proper toe cap, and Burtons good warranty service (yes including lifetime baseplate warranty)


Paying full retail is for "Valued Guests". You can find Forces all day long for around $125 new. Both Burton & Union have great warranty support. I've had no questions asked service from both manufacturers on bindings I was the 2nd or 3rd owner on. I just spoke with Rider Services this AM about a replacement highback.

However, I wouldn't ride any Burton bindings cheaper than Missions (and then I'd spend a bit more for Cartels anyway).


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

highme said:


> Paying full retail is for "Valued Guests". You can find Forces all day long for around $125 new.


Yeah and you can find the Customs cheaper too. I wouldn't ride any bindings lower than the Diodes, but that's not what this discussion is all about.

I had Cartels, too soft. I like my feet to feel like they're in bear traps! :hairy: Hmmm, maybe I should go make a kick starter for "Bear Trap" brand bindings. If anyone steals this from me, you heard it here first. :finger1:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Hmmm, maybe I should go make a kick starter for "Bear Trap" brand bindings. If anyone steals this from me, you heard it here first. :finger1:


I can imagine many calls and emails from large, hairy, disgruntled gay men who found your product name misleading :hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Burton Missions and Union Force. Super good price and both great bindings.

Also Cartels if you find older years at a good price.

You can also find Rome 390 boss for really good prices. Here in Canada there's LOTS of em leftover from last season. Also Ride Capo from older seasons are typically at a good discount.

But from all of those.... I'd go Missions.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

F1EA said:


> leftover from last season.


Best value bindings right there.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry I should have definitely clarified.. I just want an overall good binding for the money if that means I have to spend 300 bucks then that's fine don't mind doing that.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

That's not a question that can be answered by anybody but you homie.


You want good value? Go here --> WhiskeyMilitia.com: Pre-Season Snowboard Sale buy something from last season. There are lots of solid options and many different binding styles that are all good values.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

@Pout Yea that is what I was told when I started boarding I bought a pair of nike vapens last year and love them. And the bindings that came on my board are just shot now so that's next on the list. 

I like the feature on the flow's where the highback comes down for easy in/out does anyone have any experience on them??

As for whiskey militia that's where I was looking and noticed that they have a TON on there now so that's kind what prompted me to get people opinions


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JNeim said:


> I like the feature on the flow's where the highback comes down for easy in/out does anyone have any experience on them??


A friend of mine loves them, I didn't like them when I tried.

I've become a big fan of Burton stuff since dealing with warranty items. They've been fantastic, to the point of not needing proof of purchase for parts for bindings. If they made a board I liked I'd probably have all three pieces from Burton.

But there are lots here who like any of the big brands for one reason or another.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JNeim said:


> Sorry I should have definitely clarified.. I just want an overall good binding for the money if that means I have to spend 300 bucks then that's fine don't mind doing that.


In that case, then:


freshy said:


> Best value bindings right there.


Just get a last yr's model of pretty much anything. 

Value for you depends on what you personally value and are looking for in a binding. Comfort? Response? Adjustability? Flex? Hip-factor?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 Indy it's just the old K2 Formula.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

F1EA said:


> In that case, then:
> 
> 
> Just get a last yr's model of pretty much anything.
> ...


Aside from quality/durability I'm not sure what to look for at my skill level obviously comfort is big for everyone.. For my level am I going to notice a difference in response in different type of bindings or not? As far as flex is it personal preference or is there pros and cons to more or less flex?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think you will notice that much between riding the Union force compared to burton cartel or any other comparable binding.

As for comfort, any good binding will be good for you. Just don't get the really cheap ones.

I think you got a lot of good advise and suggestions for bindings. Look it over from sites like whiskey or steep and cheap or go to your local shop and the buy last years models and you will enjoy it.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea I'm looking at the 2 you just referenced the cartels and union force. Thanks for all the advice guys appreciate it!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't go wrong with last year's Cartels, not the newest or latest tech Burton has to offer but a solid binding nonetheless.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JNeim said:


> Yea I'm looking at the 2 you just referenced the cartels and union force. Thanks for all the advice guys appreciate it!


Yeah those are good options. Also check Now Select and Rome 390 Boss from last yr. Going cheap now.

Now and Burton are plastic base.
Union and Rome are metal.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

People haven't really mentioned Rome at all and I see that they are at the same price point as the burtons and unions whether on sale or not. Is there anything in particular that causes people to prefer those 2 over the Romes?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

it's probably just personal preference and experience. rome makes great bindings. i use the targas and i love them.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Love my katanas!


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah those are good options. Also check Now Select and Rome 390 Boss from last yr. Going cheap now.
> 
> Now and Burton are plastic base.
> Union and Rome are metal.


Union's are only metal in the heelcup. they're also the only ones with an adjustable heelcup, which I really appreciate.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

alchemy said:


> Union's are only metal in the heelcup. they're also the only ones with an adjustable heelcup, which I really appreciate.


Yeah you're right. They have a "hybrid" baseplate material. Plastic base and metal heel... mostly the benefits of both metal and plastic with only a little bit of the flaws.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Union for sure. Strong as fuck.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everyone decided to grab a set of Union Force's off of whiskeymilitia before the sale ended!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

alchemy said:


> Union's are only metal in the heelcup. they're also the only ones with an adjustable heelcup, which I really appreciate.


There are a few binding manufacturers with adjustable heel cups.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> K2 Indy it's just the old K2 Formula.


One of these for sure.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

alchemy said:


> Union's are only metal in the heelcup. they're also the only ones with an adjustable heelcup, which I really appreciate.


I thought rome has adjustable heelcup, no?


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> I thought rome has adjustable heelcup, no?


Yeah Rome bindings do, at least the 390's can be adjusted.


----------



## SnowBirdBlue (Oct 20, 2015)

*Last year's bindings. Good tip!*



ekb18c said:


> I think you should just go on eBay or Craigslist or look here in the for sale section and just buy anything that is half decent for now. I don't think you will notice or appreciate any of the differences between any of the bindings since you are novice.
> 
> Btw if you want new bindings go buy last years bindings and it's like 40-50% off.


Last year's bindings. Good tip!


----------

